# Syrup in cold temps



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

They wont take it down if its too cold out. Had some last year with a frame of feed on the inside of the wall comb they still starved. Last year was a package disaster!! Sugar on top???


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

How are you feeding, bulk, hive top, entrance feeder ????


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

What type of feeder are you using to feed the bees?

If it's a frame feeder, you may be able to get the syrup warm enough by putting it in the south position. Between thermal gain and bee heating interior of hive, you will likely get the syrup warm enough. Close entrance down to 3/4 inch so you draft minimal heat out.

Don't imagine you are getting a lot of flying at 5C. If temp gets warm enough to fly, there's numerous types of open feeders. The large rubber totes with a lid looked interesting. Put float material in such as wood sticks and straw and fill with syrup. Drill a number of 3-4 inch holes in front side of lid so bees can access syrup. Could just install a days supply of warm syrup before bees fly. Could take tote inside in the evening to keep syrup warm and once you know daily consumption just add that amount of warm syrup each day. You don't have to move in doors each evening that way. Put tote in a sunny location out of the wind.

There was a thread about a month ago.

Other options are 5 gallon pail feeders put out each day, barrel feeders, V pig trough style, and I'm sure there are more.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Gallon baggie feed, Ben. 
I gave each hive a bag on top of the hive frames. You can use a cardboard square
to put the bag on also. Of course, I put an empty super on top of the existing hive too.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Frame feeders is what I am using with a float in them, some of them are ladder with the wooden cap, but this year I bought the open ones and using a float for the packages. I have a large syrup tote but I haven't anywhere to store it in a warm spot, so I guess I will wait and see, most frames have honey in them and some are a full frame of capped honey.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In that case, take the syrup inside the house where it is warmer than the outside temp. I don't know if you have
the 5 gal. bucket or not. 5x10 = 50 gal. for 50 hives. Don't know if those inside feeders are the 1 or 2 gal feeder?
I have a big stock pot here 55 gal so can warm up some syrup to mixed with the cold. You have a metal drum?
Then put the warm syrup inside the hive feeders. The capped honey frames they will not open it to eat in colder temp. 
They rather use it to keep warm than eating the honey. But with the syrup they will eat and store away the extra.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Good advice beepro. Get the warm feed in the frame feeder as close to the cluster as possible, not on the outside edge. If you have access to a frame filler that would be ideal.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I think your good to go Ben. If there is honey in those frames, break the cappings so they will access the honey right away. 
they will go for the syrup when they break cluster.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, definitely next to the cluster as possible. On the edge will get cold faster and the bees not willing to
travel that far for syrup because the colder the temp. they cluster tighter together in the middle of the
hive. For some reason they like the middle rather than clustering on the edge. Since you have the syrup
might as well give them patty on top of the cluster and the dry sugar too to take some of the
moisture out. They will have lots of moisture for sure because of the syrup inside. I don't like the temp.
you are having now. Better get beezy to prepare for them now.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ben, at least you will have zero drifting problems! I like hiving packages in cooler weather just because of that fact.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

When I was hiving packages in cool spring weather, I was always expanding and put the packages on last years wet extracted frames with a honey frame from a winter deadout in the middle. You might consider spraying or dipping a couple frames in syrup for each brood box you have to set up. That initial start is the problem until the bees get organized, or was for me as I shook packages with six inches of fresh snow on the ground. Those ten bees clinging to the wire in the box always broke my heart but they just would not let go.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Filling frames with syrup is a good idea, but I would advise against it when freshly hiving packages. I did this once, and did not work. If the frame is dry, then its good but if the frame is wet with syrup the bees will try climbing on it and soak themselves, to die.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Too much work! 100 hives x 10 frames in each box? 1000 frames!
He'll be exhausted by then. Even if not that many the syrup will not
last long with this method. More good, practical suggestions please.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

I am with Ian on this one. If you have frames of honey you should be good. Once they start raising brood you will need to feed. I am not a fan of frame feeders. They add a lot of moisture and are hard on bees. We use pails on the lids and open feeding.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

A 1000 frames with the Honey Householder method would be a snap.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I misread the amount of honey the op had. Looks like a lot so yes I agree scraping so of the middle frames should be adequate. Warm weather can't be that far away.
Dgl not a big fan of frame feed either that's why I still have a couple of 100 wrapped in plastic. Tuition in the school of hard knocks is expensive.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

beepro said:


> Even if not that many the syrup will not
> last long with this method.


The bees love it, but ya, lots of work


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Allen Martens said:


> Dgl not a big fan of frame feed either that's why I still have a couple of 100 wrapped in plastic. Tuition in the school of hard knocks is expensive.


ha ha , me too!


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Ian said:


> Filling frames with syrup is a good idea, but I would advise against it when freshly hiving packages. I did this once, and did not work. If the frame is dry, then its good but if the frame is wet with syrup the bees will try climbing on it and soak themselves, to die.


Good to know.i have never used a frame filler for packages. I use it the odd time for splits with very uneven amounts of feed.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Good idea, Roland. You are not that crazy after all! Haa! Have to add that one.
Spraying the frames with a paint sprayer would be a snap. Figured it might take an hour
or so. I think this one will work, Ben.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I use jugs on top but, today they just squirted it all down the frames and out of the hive. there was rivers running from a few hives. I think the pressure change and heat causes it. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I was taught not to feed warm syrup on a cold day. Can cause the bees to fly. Fill the feeders with the cold syrup if you feel they need it. They'll get to it.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Time is an issue for me, I currently still work a full time job and I use every single moment to do something related to the bees, I manage to fit in some time to get on beesource and sleep occasionally LOL
I will be mixing my syrup up today and keep it in the 5 gal pails as long as I can before dumping into my tote, there will be some Honey frames with granulated honey and wet frames from last years extraction + some dry frames with pollen. I haven't much choice but to hive them with somewhat warm/cool syrup. The patties will be warmed up a bit before putting on the cluster though, that is easier than moving the tote inside 
Hopefully this is the last time I will have to buy packages !! 
Oh and the frame feeder is the 3rd frame in, not against the outside.

I am going to use Michael Palmer's method of being sustainable and run a lot of nucs in my operation, our climates are very similar according to the videos I have seen. AlsoI think it just makes more sense to me

Thanks
Ben


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

When I say warm I meant at room temperature. It is better than taking syrup colder than that.
I still think living in a snowing country it is better to keep the bees inside a small shed away from the
elements. Then you have something to compare to. Inside a hollow tree is a lot different than inside a 1" box.
Maybe next year you don't have to buy bees anymore. Have you consider using locally survivor queens to head your
packages? We do it here all the time asking to buy qc or mated queens on CL.


----------

